# When do you clip your goats?



## Sara (Oct 5, 2007)

Like when is the earliest. Right now it's in the 50's/60's. When it warms up to the 70's can I clip them?

Maybe with a hair guard?


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I am going to clip mine around April 7th. And I have goat coats for them at night if needed.


----------



## bigoakfarm (Oct 6, 2007)

I wait until the end of April/first part of May here - but I don't have any spring shows. I just use a #10 blade. I'm sure a longer blade would mean an earlier clip. Do you have an early show or are you just in a hurry to see what's under all that hair this year?  I love a clipped goatie!

Kristen


----------



## Sara (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm in a hurry to see what's under all the hair ^^;


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

I have meat goats but I still clip mine in the summer. In late spring or early summer is when I clip mine.


----------



## fritzie (Oct 6, 2007)

i clip my black doe about 3 days before a show & they rest i do about 2 days before. i also clip my bucks in the summer to get all the bucky smell off. i will start to clip some time in may. when i was in maine i would not clip until the middle of june.


----------



## Sara (Oct 5, 2007)

Well could I clip them to about 3 inches of hair? Highs are in the mid 50's and lows are just above freezing.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

We usually clip in June since that is about the time when temperatures stop flucuating(sp?) so much between night and day.


----------



## Shelly (Oct 5, 2007)

I wouldn't clip them tell the temp stay above 40 to 50 degrees at night. It's not worth the risk of pneumonia just to see what they look like. If you have coats and a barn you could do it sooner or give them a thick bed of straw to sleep in. Shelly


----------



## Sara (Oct 5, 2007)

They have an 8x12 barn, and lots of composting poop with straw on top.

The little stinkers are probably warmer than me most of the time. :lol:


----------

